
1964 Antique modem surfs the web - vaksel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9dpXHnJXaE
======
lsb
Wooden box, piano hinge, dovetailed joints, tasteful incisions in the front,
discreet plugs on the side.

It's like a steampunk modem, except in earnest.

------
0xdefec8
I am drooling with hacker nerdocity. A beautifully organic 45 year old still-
working box passed on from a protohacker connected to a defcon-stickered
terminal browsing the web on a cli....I need to look away

------
GrandMasterBirt
total nerd porn!

I am always amazed just how much shit you can do without a computer in analog.
Like a 1900s record player just uses such simple techniques to play sounds,
but living in the 21st century it seems almost impossible to do without a
computer chip and a sound card and some software.

------
brk
Holy crap it takes that guy forever to get to the point.

8 minutes of video to show an old acoustic coupler modem is still functional.

~~~
spolsky
jeez you kids these days with your 1200 baud modems have no patience

